# Canon Europe Expands Ambassadors Programme with 'Masters' Tier



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16295"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16295">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Canon Europe has expanded its Ambassadors Programme with the addition of a new, third tier – the ‘Masters’. Launching with four world-renowned experts, including photographer and conservationist Yann Arthus-Bertrand and the Imperial War Museum’s Curator of Photography, Hilary Roberts, the Masters come from not just the world of photography, but a far wider visual perspective, bringing vision and experience to the already well-proven Ambassadors Programme.</p>
<p>Joining the new Masters are photographers Gary Knight and Michael ‘Nick’ Nichols who move up from their previous roles as Canon Ambassadors. With their new appointments come the arrival of one new ‘Ambassador’ and eight new ‘Explorers’ from the worlds of photography and filmmaking. These new additional members now bring Canon Europe’s tally of experts to an impressive 61 imaging professionals.</p>
<p>Joining as a new Canon Ambassador is award-winning photojournalist Pascal Maitre (France). He joins the programme along with new Canon Explorers, comprising cameraman, director and filmmaker Phil Coates (UK), film director and producer Sébastien Devaud (France), freelance sports photographer Kuba Atys (Poland), award-winning photojournalist Niklas Meltio (Finland), top sports photographer Giancarlo Colombo (Italy), renowned wildlife photographer Andy Rouse (UK), top sports photographer Alessandro Trovati (Italy) and award-winning photojournalist Zalmaï (Switzerland).</p>
<p><b>Discover the Canon Ambassadors Programme

</b>To learn more about the Ambassadors programme and to find out more on the addition of the new Canon Masters please click <a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/canon_expands_ambassadors_programme_march_2014.do" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">here</a>. To catch up on all the latest Ambassadors blogs, featuring all the latest projects from Canon Ambassadors and Explorers around the world, please click <a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/ambassadors/blogs.do" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

